# 2 more doe's due today!



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Dax and Minuet are both due today, well dax's 145 was yesterday so she is at 146 and minuet is at 145. It is a race to see who goes first, as both of them both have really loose ligaments and both a have alot of discharge. Minuets udder is filling up nicley but Dax, not so much. I know what minuet does, she within a couple of hours will loose her ligments and there will be babies on the ground, I swore we where going to have babies from her this morning as her ligaments within an hour were alot looser. But her ligs are the same from last night. I am dying to see what she has this time around, hopefully there is a girl in there for me!! I dident let anyone put reservations on her this year as I want to keep a baby this time!! I am gonna go take pictures!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Exciting! Hope you get some girls! :stars:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Can't wait for babies!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thinking PINK!!!! I know I'll be :drool: over your soon to be goat kids.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Here are some pictures of her today, I dont know what she is going to do, I couldent get a picture of it but she had about a 3 inch long goop hanging out of her earlier. She is actin like she could be in labor, since she is stretching and yawning alot, but this girl is always tricky and she is always keeping me on my toes. I will be suprised if she makes it to 150, she usually never does. Her ligs are still there just soft, lots of goopies and her babies are sitting really still today. She has really dropped, 3 days ago she looked like she ate 2 basketballs, today all the babies are hanging low and her sides are sunk in. Gimme some guesses people!! What do you think, when will she go!!!! Oh and Muddy Creek, you like my goats that much huh?? lol, I love yours too!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Duh!!!! And thank you =) I don't know if you posted the pics but they aren't showing up if you did... I'll have to see piccies to guess!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

2 girls!!!!! And it wasent Minuet!! It was dax, the doe that I thought was sooooo not going to go today!! She gave me 2 very beautiful girls!!!! pictures coming!


LOL I guess the pictures really would have helped huh!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Two girls! I can't wait for piccies! :dance: :stars:


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

girl one










and girl 2

Muddy Creek you are welcome to help me name one of the girls as you sent me the girl vibes :greengrin: The mom's name is Pecan Hollow Island Daquiri and the dad is Dill Pickles Court Jester, it is a full moon out and I am open to ANY suggestions! SOmething cool, witchy or something with the full moon, or it is kinda drizzly weather outside... anything!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

All I could think of was Salem, Caluypso (Callie for short) and Martini lol (I won't be offended if you don't use one of those names, It takes me forever to name my kids, I swear I go through hundreds of names before I choose the right one lol)


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh I like Calypso!!! It has soo many different meanings that I like it! Six Shooter's CJ Calypso! WooHoo I like it!! Thank you, I am going to be up all night tonight because now minuet is in labor.....early labor and I know that if I go to bed she will kid lol.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I really like Calypso too, it has a good ring to it! Go Minuet!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I just realized I spelled Calypso wrong in the first post, how did that u get in there :doh:


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL, it was probably late or your fingers quit working lol. Minuet is definently in labor this morning, back is all hunched up and she is all goopy showing good signs of contractions, so I will be out there for a while watching her!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oo exciting!!!

Congratulations on the girls WAHOO


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats on the kids they are beautiful!Praying Minute gives you lots of Pink and that everything goes well! :girl:


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Think of names you guys!! She is really looking uncomfortable and unhappy right now, but hasent laid down to push yet..... COOOOMMMMMOOOOON!!!!! lol! I am planning on keeping any does she has and maybe just maybe a buckling. I need to take a picture of her udder and I want to know what you guys think. I will be back hopefully with pictures of new babies!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I always love seeing udder photos as I am still learning. Babies!!! Hopefully Doe BABIES!!!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

TWINS!!!! a girl and a boy!! they are soo freakin cute! Both have blue eyes as well.

the little boy









the little girl









I am keeping both of them for sure, so I need some real strong names for them, they are both pistols!!! They camoe out bouncing and are acting like week old babies bouncing around with the older babies! I was thinking Pirate names!! Help me think!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Well there is Jack Sparrow of course! I'll keep thinking..


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

The only girl name I found on the web was Anne Bonney


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

OO OO OO how about Black Pearl for the girl


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh yes, BLACK PEARL!!!!! That is sooooooo fitting lol! A little trouble maker! And I think Jack Sparrow is wonderful for the little boy lol!! Oh too cute! I havent been able to get an udder pic yet, sorry, I will eventually get to it!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought it fitted her sooooooo well when I thought of it, and Jack Sparrow fits the little boy. :stars:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats on the babies and I think the names are fitting.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the kids!! They sure are cuties!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you everyone!I am just in love with them!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations!!! what cute little buggers.

Now weren't you trying to down size the amount of bucks????


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations they're adorable!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL stacey, yes I was trying to downsize on my buck population, but he is everything I have been looking for!!!! I think I am going to go more for the power house nigerians because I always seem to notice that the nigis that are extreamly dairy or TOO flat boned are really freakin narrow!! And when you have no width you have no room for an udder. So I think I finally have it set in my wittle bwain what I want to do lol, and the style I am looking for.... we will see what happens. I just like the power house alot better then the extreame dairy, I will still breed for dairy style, just more power house... :scratch: I think I confused you all. Anyways, there are still a few more bucks that are on their way out the door!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know what you mean.

Sweet Pea is more of the "power house" type but we shall see about her udder though


----------

